# Virtueller Arbeitsspeicher reicht nicht!



## DoppelX (6. September 2002)

jep .. das mein ps beim öffnen.. 
ich habe 196mb ram da kann doch nicht sein.

Was mach ich da? ich kann nichtmal mehr öffnen..

mfg. XX
u. thx im voraus


----------



## dritter (6. September 2002)

Virtueller Arbeitsspeicher ist nicht der Ram... überprüf mal wo deine Auslagerungsdateien bzw. Arbeitsvolumes liegen, und wieviel Platz Du noch auf deiner Festplatte hast.. 

~>Bearbeiten~>voreinstellungen


----------



## DoppelX (6. September 2002)

wenn ich photoshop garnichts öffnen kann, geht das ja net 

aber ich glaube ich habe c und d zum auslagern aufgewählt und da hab ich meherer gigaBytes frei


----------



## dritter (6. September 2002)

achso.. Du kannst Photoshop nicht öffnen, ich dachte Du könntest ein Bild nicht öffnen. 

Dann musst Du allerdings auch deine Auslagerungsdatei von Windows anschauen... Irgendwo unter Systemsteuerung...


----------



## DoppelX (6. September 2002)

hä ? wo


----------



## Mythos007 (6. September 2002)

Start => Einstellungen => Systemsteuerung => System => Erweitert =>
Systemleistungsoptionen => [Virtueller Arbeitsspeicher] => Ändern ...
=> [Anfangsgröße] MB = "588" => Maximale Größe MB = "588" =>
Festlegen => OK

Bis dann dann My.

N.S.: Einstellungen für 196 MB Ram und Win2000


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (7. September 2002)

196MB? Wie funktioniert das denn?


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (7. September 2002)

Ich weiß ja net, aber mir kommt das auch etwas verdächtig vor.
Also 128 Mb + 64 Mb = 192 Mb.
Naja, vielleicht hat er ja noch nen Adapter für 2 2Mb Riegel EDO Ram draufgeschraubt.  
Naja, irgendwie hast du Recht. Das scheint etwas fragwürdig zu sein.
Wegen dem Virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher solltest Mythos' Anleitung folgen. Wenn das nicht funktionieren sollte, kannst du dich ja wieder zu Wort melden.
so far
AnonymerSurfer


----------



## Human-FX (8. September 2002)

als ich noch 256 mb ram hatte und größere bilder i p.s mit vielen ebenen bearbeitet hatte is der mir als auch abgesoffen vorallem weil ja nicht immer nur p.s läuft


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (8. September 2002)

Das hat aber nix mit virtuellem Arbeitsspeicher zu tun.
Der Virtuelle Arbeitsspeicher ist eine Datei auf der Festplatte in die von der Anwendung verwendete Dateien geladen werden, die momentan nicht unmittelbar angesprochen werden, um den schnelleren RAM für die aktuellen Prozesse freizuhalten.
(oder wenn zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher zu verfügung steht schreibt er's halt auch in die Auslagerungsdatei -> Computer wird langsamer und kann teilweise abschmieren)
Hoffentlich hab' ich jetzt nicht allzuviel Mist gelabert. 
Ausserdem hatte ich diese Fehlermeldung noch garnicht (oder halt ein mal aber ich kann mich net wirklich dran erinnern) obwohl ich nur 128 Mb DDR RAM habe.
so far
AnonymerSurfer


----------



## Sliver (8. September 2002)

Ich weis zwar nicht was du sonst noch so nebenbei laufen hast aber ich würde wenn es viele Sachen sind ein paar beenden.


----------



## DoppelX (12. September 2002)

hi,
sorry das ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde 

also 196? ganz einfach.. 133ram + 64 

http://www.atelco.de die hatten letzens nen 133.

so.. hab das nun hinbekommen das er startet.
aber wenn ich nun ein grosses bild öffnen will sagt er Arbeits Volumen voll. Hab die auslagerung schon auf: 

Standart
c:\
d:\
leer.


also komplett ausgelagert.

bitte nochmals um hilfe.

mfg. XX


----------



## _voodoo (12. September 2002)

vielleicht mal defragmentieren ?!


----------



## DoppelX (12. September 2002)

naja glaub nicht das es dadran liegt  die datei ist nur 41.8mb gross


----------



## dritter (12. September 2002)

> also 196? ganz einfach.. 133ram + 64


Was Du meinst ist ein PC133 baustein. Das 133 bezieht sich auf die Taktfrequenz des Bausteins, aber nciht auf seine Größe. 

Es gibt keine 133 MB Bausteine. 


Wieviel Platz hast Du denn auf C: und auf D:?


----------



## DoppelX (12. September 2002)

@dritter: doch gibt es!

edit: bei D: nur noch 500mb und bei c 2.5gb


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. September 2002)

133 MB Speicherstein gibt es definitiv NICHT, höchstens wie erwähnt welche mit 133 MHz Taktfrequenz.

Beispiele:

 32 MB  
 64 MB  
128 MB 
256 MB 
512 MB

Drück mal [STRG] + [Pause] gleichzeitig, das Dialogfenster ( welches ich hier auch angehängt habe ) "fotografierst" Du mit [Alt] + [Druck] in die Zwischenablage un kannst es dann ja im Grafikprogramm wieder einfügen und posten. *gespannt ist *   ;-)


----------



## DoppelX (12. September 2002)

und es gibt ihn doch!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. September 2002)

fftopic* *verzeiht*

Und kommen wir nun  zum Wunschdenken:


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. September 2002)

> und es gibt ihn doch!



Entweder ein Windoof Fehler oder es wird die Zahl angezeigt die das Bios errechnet. ( die weicht meist bei weitem ab, wie jeder bei hochbooten des PC sicherlich mal erkannt hat )
Wobei es nichts daran ändert, das es keine 133 MB Steine gibt!

8, 16 32, 64, 128, 256, 512....

Merkste die konstante Reihenfolge der Zahlenkette?


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (12. September 2002)

1.) Es gibt definitiv keine 133Mb Speicher Riegel
2.) Selbst wenn es 133 Mb Riegel *gäbe* sind 133+64 immernoch nicht 196 sondern 197.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen komme ich mit 128 Mb DDR super klar und das bei ner 8,4 Gb HD mit dynamischer Auslagerungsdatei.

Übrigens: Wenn Photoshop schon beim öffnen einer Grafik sagt, dass das Arbeitsvolumen voll ist, würde ich an deiner Stelle mal nachgucken ob dein RAM noch funktionstätig ist.

Sollte letzteres der Fall sein, würde ich mal eine Email an den Adobe Support schreiben, da hier im Forum scheinbar niemand eine konkrete Lösung parat hat.
so far
AnonymerSurfer


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. September 2002)

Tja, ich gehe da eher von defekten Speichersteien aus, sindf vielleicht ja zwei 128(?)!

Back to Topic:

StaRTE DOCH Adobe mal mit "Option"...

[STRG] + [ALT] + [SHIFT], vielleicht ist einfach eine Einstellung verkehrt und die könntest Du so auf "default" zurücksetzen.
Diese könnte evtl. deine Probleme lösen!


----------



## DoppelX (12. September 2002)

also ruft doch bei atelco an. gibts ja nicht


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (12. September 2002)

Ruf du mal bei Atelco an, lass dich auf Lautsprecher stellen und stell dem Mann dann mal deine Frage nach 133Mb RAM Riegeln. 
Ich sag dir, sobald du aufgelegt hast lacht sich der Typ bei der Hotline kaputt


----------



## _voodoo (12. September 2002)

nett seits ja :>


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. September 2002)

Wow, bei Atelco gibt es sogar 2700 MB Arbeitspeicherriegel (s. Bild)... *lol*

 

On Topic:

Nimmst Du die Hilfe die Dir hier angeboten wir überhaupt ernst?  

  Habe nicht das Gefühl!!  



Bitte Bitte closen ( wegen Dummheit )! Danke!

N.S.: Hoffe die Smileys verdeutlichen, das ich  den Offtopic Satz nicht ernstmeine! (??)

N.S. -zweite-: Geht nicht darum das wir Dir nicht glauben, das dein PC 196 MB anzeigt, aber naja, ist eben so, das keine 133 MB Steine auf dem Markt sind.


----------



## Jedrzej (12. September 2002)

Es kann auch sein, dass dein ram kaputt ist und 133 MB angezeigt werden, es können auch mehr oder weniger sein.
Probiers mal so:
                  Entferne denn 133 MB Speicherriegl aus dem PC.
                  Starte neu und mach dann PS an.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. September 2002)

> Entferne denn 133 MB Speicherriegl aus dem PC.
> Starte neu und mach dann PS an.



Solte er den Speicherstein nicht lieber  bei ausgeschaltetem PC ausbauen? Dann ist jedoch der Neustart überflüssig! Aber einschalten muss er ihn. *ggg*
Wobei sich beim Ausbau bei  eingeschaltetem PC  sich unter Umständen die gesamte ( ein Teil der )  Hardware verabschiedet. *oh, oh Zwisckmühle...*


----------



## Kaprolactam (12. September 2002)

Und als Auflösung der 196 MB RAM-Frage:

Der Computer zählt tatsächlich 196.608 KB RAM und er zählt richtig, und dennoch sind es nur 192 MB RAM. Denn wie die meisten ja hoffentlich wissen, sind nicht 1000 KB ein MB sondern 1024. Und was kommt dabei heraus wenn man 192.608 durch 1024 teilt? Naaa? Ganz genau: 192 MB. Fertig aus.

/Kapro


----------

